
Rats 'wrongly blamed' for 1900 Glasgow plague outbreak - sohkamyung
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-46654092
======
ijonas
This means the rats will seek an official apology from the current government
and possibly financial restitution.

~~~
forgotmypw3
Well, maybe we can stop trying to kill them so hard?

Millions in wasted money, plastic traps with poison, poison in sewers and
onwards, immeasurable with current technology amount of suffering in beings
closely related to us, all on another ridiculous quest of species-blaming.

~~~
IshKebab
We don't really kill them because of plague risk.

------
mothsonasloth
My hometown on hacker news

Glasgow was second city of the British empire back then, so I wouldn't be
surprised if the plague arrived by boat.

------
Farradfahren
My admiration to those who investigate outbreaks of diseases. This is
important work, investigating the contacts of patients, and determinating
patient zero.

It involves coming in dangerous close contact to those who might be already
infected.

